# Gliders



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2015)

FFS A 41 Frankfurt/Oder, Grunau Baby "LC+.." AP Reppen 1944












Notice cart on wich the glider is placed.


----------



## Elmas (Sep 1, 2015)

If it can fly, it can float!






Glider "Biancone idro", built by Vittorio Bonomi, '30es.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## Elmas (Sep 1, 2015)

Aliante Sparviero, circa 1938.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Got to fly in a glider once. Got some extra time after I pointed out a spiralling hawk to the pilot.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Glider (May 22, 2016)

Excellent photographs. The most common launch at the time and can be seen in the photos is a bungee launch which is very unusual these days. 
I had the privilege of having a couple of these at the Long Mynd in the UK with the Midland Gliding club about 20 years ago. Basically a group of people hang on to the tail as long as they can whilst two other groups who hold the ends of the cord run down the side of the slope. Eventually the ones on the tail let go and you are catapulted down the side of the hill. The trick is to keep your nerve while you head down the side of the hill until you have enough airspeed to turn, use the lift to start ridge soaring and try to regain the height you have lost. as you are, and often stay below the height of the hill for a while.
Very very different from a tow or cable launch. Happy times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rare gliding bird: Hungarian airforce


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Elmas (Jun 7, 2016)

Vampire glider


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

weird looker , that one...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2016)

humm cant edit and put another pic in anymore nor can i do anything except change text. bummer..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug Segelflieger, Urvogel, Goedecker Schulungsflugzeug,Super | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst Neuhausen Fliegerstaffel 1 Flugzeug Olympiaringe D-Castor | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-HELLKOPF 'Möwe' Segelflieger Bielefeld, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-HELLKOPF 'Möwe' Segelflieger Bielefeld, a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-Ostpreussen in Nahaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-HELLKOPF 'Möwe' Segelflieger Bielefeld, e | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-HELLKOPF 'Möwe' Segelflieger Bielefeld, d | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foto, Segelflugzeug, D-HELLKOPF 'Möwe' Segelflieger Bielefeld, c | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Color Farbdias Fliegerkorps Segelflugzeug Zögling vor Start in Jena | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

Jugoslawien Serbien Foto Segelflugzeuge | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

RAF Horsa Glider Plane D-Day Markings Airborne Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: American D-Day Marked Horsa Glider Landing In Field, June 1944! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII -- future pilots of Turkish Air Force train to fly gliders | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2020)

Delcampe - De grootste marktplaats voor verzamelaars

Horsa


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1946 Ministry Photo of a RAF Hamilcar MK X Glider | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

#45 same serial nr?

Original WWII US Army Photo Lot (2) - 82nd Airborne - 325th GIR - England 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Foto : Deutsches Segelflugzeug in der Flugzeughalle bei Holzen-Ith 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Foto : Deutsche Segelflugzeuge in Bereitschaft auf Flugplatz bei Holzen-Ith 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Original WW2 Press Photo of a British Gliders Horsa Gliders | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Press Photo of a British Gliders Horsa Gliders at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

Love the "Taking off in formation"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## FowellBox (Jun 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 299908
> View attachment 299913
> View attachment 299914
> View attachment 299915
> ...


What a fabulous collection of gliders; I wonder what happened to them all?
Brian


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)

At the end of war they made over into firewood.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: EXPERIMENTAL D-KDAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE MAY 1973 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: EXPERIMENTAL D-KDAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE MAY 1973 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





D-KDAR


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Orig. Foto Segelflieger m. Segelflugzeug Franktenhal Binsenhorst LAMBSHEIM 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Segelflieger m. Segelflugzeug Franktenhal Binsenhorst LAMBSHEIM 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM344 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug glider Segelflieger 1944 camo TARN ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM344 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug glider Segelflieger 1944 camo TARN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wellenmuster squiggle


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2021)

Some interesting photographs here, especially the German gliders.



Snautzer01 said:


>



Some interesting Berlin detail here. This picture shows a Schleicher Condor over the Konigsplatz, with the Reichstag to the far lower right. At the Konigsplatz' centre is the Siegesaulle, with the Bismarckdenkmal directly in front of the Reichstag building, both of these were moved on the instructions of Albert Speer so construction could begin on the North-South Axis of the planned Welthauptstadt Germania reconstruction of this area. The siegesaulle and the memorial were moved to a purpose built roundabout in the Tiergarten, a Roman mile from the North-south Axis, where they can be seen to this day. The buildings either side of the parallel rows of trees were foreign embassies in what was known as the Diplomatik Quartier, the only foreign embassy that remains in that location is the Swiss Embassy, which was not moved during the war.

Directly below the Condor's tail, the long building with the white frontage is the Lehrterbanhof railway station, with the Moltkebrucke directly below that crossing the Spree River, which the Soviet armies crossed to begin their assault on the Reichstag in April 1945 and diagonally to the left of that, there is a low building with a tower frontage, this is the ULAP Exhibition Building that was seconded to become the Deutsches Luftfahrt Sammlung, the fabled Nazi aviation museum that housed the Dornier Do X flying boat as its centrepiece. Oddly enough, this very glider, named Fafnir as written at the bottom left of the image, was placed on display in the museum, to be destroyed when it was bombed in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

General Aircraft GAL49 Hamilcar 














121031 General Aircraft GAL 49 Hamilcar Flugzeug plane avion Lastensegler | eBay


Entdecken Sie 121031 General Aircraft GAL 49 Hamilcar Flugzeug plane avion Lastensegler in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

Fauvel AV36 Flugplatz Oerlinghausen














120983 Segelflugzeug Fauvel AV36 Flugplatz Oerlinghausen Flugzeug plane glider | eBay


Entdecken Sie 120983 Segelflugzeug Fauvel AV36 Flugplatz Oerlinghausen Flugzeug plane glider in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AM344 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug glider Segelflieger 1944 camo TARN ! | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie AM344 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug glider Segelflieger 1944 camo TARN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Wellenmuster squiggle Ulm Germany















1945 WWII 44th Inf Sgt's ULM Germany Photo camo painted German Glider Airplane | eBay


Sgt "FIREBALL" Headly with the 44th Inf Div. HEADLEY, William A. Sr. ""Sergeant Fire ball" (obit is online). more info on Fold3. nice size photo.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

Cockpit Segelflugzeug Condor Segelflieger Spitzerberg Österreich 1942














Orig. Foto Cockpit Segelflugzeug Condor Segelflieger Spitzerberg Österreich 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Cockpit Segelflugzeug Condor Segelflieger Spitzerberg Österreich 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Horsa 1943 note the date and the white stripes.



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -HORSA GLIDER & PARATROOPERS LOADING FOR TAKE OFF | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

DFS 230 captured beute desert



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -German DFS 230 Glider Crash Landed In Desert | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Horsa 1943 note the date and the white stripes.
> 
> View attachment 689000
> 
> ...


If the Testors model kit box is to be believed, the stripes are actually yellow and black.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> If the Testors model kit box is to be believed, the stripes are actually yellow and black.


That would make more sence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Horsa 1943 note the date and the white stripes.





Capt. Vick said:


> If the Testors model kit box is to be believed, the stripes are actually yellow and black.



Yup, I agree, the Horsa is a training example, the underside markings were common on training gliders, as per this GAL Hotspur glider.




DSC_0405

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Waco with engines XPG-2A Glider 2x Franklin 6AC-298-N3 engines
























WWII Northwestern XPG-1 Powered Glider Vintage Undated (1943) U.S. Navy Photo | eBay


Only one was ever made. A single CG-4A was converted as the twin engined XPG-1 powered glider in May 1943 following an order placed in April 1943.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

DFS 230 brake chute














Foto Fallschirmjäger Sturmregiment Lastensegler DSF 230 mit Bremsfallschirm 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Fallschirmjäger Sturmregiment Lastensegler DSF 230 mit Bremsfallschirm 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Techn.Vorschule Luftwaffe MAGDEBURG














FOTO - SEGELFLIEGER - Pimpf - Übung - Techn.Vorschule LW "MAGDEBURG" - 7 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - SEGELFLIEGER - Pimpf - Übung - Techn.Vorschule LW "MAGDEBURG" - 7 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CO. WREN ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTO W/ NOTES 1923 | eBay


ENGLISH ELECTRIC CO. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTO W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## EwenS (Nov 19, 2022)

GAL.58 Hamilcar Mk.X with 2xBristol Mercury 965hp engines. Planned to allow the Halifax tug to operate at higher take off weights at tropical locations rather than for its own independent take-off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

